# Tarpon



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Has there been any tarpon seen or hooked recently? It seems this time last year there were quite a few showing up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Last time I was out off Navarre I saw some rolling. Really Ive been seeing them since late March. Heard at least one was hooked off Navarre Pier last week.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I had one Saturday opening snapper day as I was easing out of the pass all of us seen him roll on top decent fish


----------



## fishnbuds (Nov 1, 2011)

I saw four large schools eastbound a couple of weeks ago. Lots of large fish in the schools.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They will start their annual east to west migration in a few more weeks.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Saw a few singles out today. Too rough to cruise the beach for them... in my boat anyway.


----------

